# Chevron Refinery



## Birddogcg (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm wondering if any of you currently work or have worked at the Chevron Refinery in Salt Lake City or other Chevron refinery for that matter. I applied for an Operator Trainee position and have been accepted to take their pre-employment assessment test next. From what I understand, the test is comprised of industrial/mechanical aptitude type tests. 
Does anyone have any advice on the test or Chevron as a whole? I would be leaving a good career if I was accepted at Chevron. So I'm not completely sold on it yet. 
Any information would be awesome guys!
-Birddogcg


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My neighbor works there, pm me for his info.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

My father has worked for Chevron since 1984. He was at the SLC refinery from 1989 until 2001. If you really want to move up at chevron you need to be willing to relocate. They have lived in the Bay Area, Mobile AL, and Houston to name a few. He is currently out of Richmond, CA taking care of the explosion issues from last year.

In my opinion Chevron is great, but that is from a outside perspective of a kid who grew up with a father working there. 

Oh and a lot of the guys there love to fish/hunt.


----------



## Birddogcg (Nov 19, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> My neighbor works there, pm me for his info.


PM sent


----------



## Birddogcg (Nov 19, 2008)

JuddCT said:


> My father has worked for Chevron since 1984. He was at the SLC refinery from 1989 until 2001. If you really want to move up at chevron you need to be willing to relocate. They have lived in the Bay Area, Mobile AL, and Houston to name a few. He is currently out of Richmond, CA taking care of the explosion issues from last year.
> 
> In my opinion Chevron is great, but that is from a outside perspective of a kid who grew up with a father working there.
> 
> Oh and a lot of the guys there love to fish/hunt.


That's great to hear! Do you know what his original position was? Is he in management now then? 
I wouldn't have any issue with relocating if it was worth it in the long run.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, he is the Refinery Manager at Richmond. To be honest I couldn't tell you what his original position was, but he graduated as a chemical engineer and started working for them after college.


----------

